
China's nightmarish citizen scores are a warning for Americans - redraga
https://www.aclu.org/blog/free-future/chinas-nightmarish-citizen-scores-are-warning-americans
======
11thEarlOfMar
Nightmarish is the perfect adjective for this.

It's reminiscent of the way the Stasi[0] operated. Files on everyone, turn
your subversive friends and neighbors in to gain political influence, revenge
or just spite. Only in China, it will be automated. AI will determine who is
naughty and who is nice. I've always felt Gilliam's Brazil was a true
cautionary tale. It looms before us.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stasi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stasi)

------
bediger4000
I agree that this scoring is a nightmare, and it should be a warning, but I
also think this kind of score would cause economic problems. If I understand,
credit ratings would depend partly/mostly on correct political expression. Now
China's credit rating system is pretty worthless. Nobody can issue a sound
loan. There may be other consequences in the same vein.

------
ArtDev
If George Orwell wrote 1984 in the Information Age, this would be in it.

------
_aarti
There are startups working in this area in SF. I interviewed at one.

